# furnace not working!



## snipe609 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone can anyone tell me about what might be wrong with this furnace it's a armstrong  ultra 5 enhanced 95v. we had a repair guy out because it will not stay lit he said it was the flame sensor ,first he cleaned it and he charged my dad $136.00 to come out and find the problem and $88.00 to clean this rod, two days later my dad started the furnace because he has a pellet stove that he uses most the time and the furnace would not stay lit, when the furnace repair guy came back he said that the flame sensor rod was now bad and he would put a new one in for $196.00 but he would not charge to install it. we told him no and we went up to heating and air supply place in town and the flame sensor part was a total of $11.00 but it looks a little different, it's the same length but where the ceramic part is at the top it's just longer but we gave all the numbers to the lady at this place and she said that was the right one but the furnace still will not stay lit.  I installed it and at start up the burners do lite but only for about 3 sec. thats it and on the circuit board the leds blink 4times and in the book that came with the furnace it say's open thermal protection switch, but at one point when the funace was trying to lite the led had a continuous flash and the book said  a flame signal sensed, out of sequence.  so now I cleaned the old flame sensor rod and it's in there now and it still won't stay lit. This furnace is about ten years old just to let you know.  so I thought I would ask one of you guy's what you might think is the problem and if you think it's the thermal protection switch where is it located. if anyone can help that would be great!  thank you for all the help.  steve  O


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 29, 2011)

snipe609 said:


> Hi everyone can anyone tell me about what might be wrong with this furnace it's a armstrong  ultra 5 enhanced 95v. we had a repair guy out because it will not stay lit he said it was the flame sensor ,first he cleaned it and he charged my dad $136.00 to come out and find the problem and $88.00 to clean this rod, two days later my dad started the furnace because he has a pellet stove that he uses most the time and the furnace would not stay lit, when the furnace repair guy came back he said that the flame sensor rod was now bad and he would put a new one in for $196.00 but he would not charge to install it. we told him no and we went up to heating and air supply place in town and the flame sensor part was a total of $11.00 but it looks a little different, it's the same length but where the ceramic part is at the top it's just longer but we gave all the numbers to the lady at this place and she said that was the right one but the furnace still will not stay lit.  I installed it and at start up the burners do lite but only for about 3 sec. thats it and on the circuit board the leds blink 4times and in the book that came with the furnace it say's open thermal protection switch, but at one point when the funace was trying to lite the led had a continuous flash and the book said  a flame signal sensed, out of sequence.  so now I cleaned the old flame sensor rod and it's in there now and it still won't stay lit. This furnace is about ten years old just to let you know.  so I thought I would ask one of you guy's what you might think is the problem and if you think it's the thermal protection switch where is it located. if anyone can help that would be great!  thank you for all the help.  steve  O


In your furnace i don't know what they are calling  thermal protection switch, It could be a limit switch or a roll out switch. I would have to see you wiring diagram. [email protected]   usually when a unit fires and goes out in a few seconds, it is the flame rod needs cleaning, a little fine sand paper. Check the wire going to the flame rod for breaks or bad spots grounding out. Make sure the the flame is going around the flame rod and not lifting off the burner head. The power has to go through the flame so the flame has to touch the rod and the burner, so do you have a clean pilot or burner? If all this is good then it could be your electronic board is bad
so its not getting proof  of flame.  Later Paul


----------



## snipe609 (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks paul for the help I put another flame rod in it might be a after market but the lady said all the numbers matched but it still does not stay lit, it only stays lit for about 3 secs then goes out, we did find a bunch of bees dead in below the burners like they fell down the pvc pipe that pulls outside air and my dad found a bee inside one of those clear plastic hoses going to one of those switch's? maybe there's one stuck in there? also I cannot see daylight with a mirror from the bottom of the pvc air inlet maybe a nest in there? I cannot get up on the roof now because of snow. well I will try again today thanks for the Paul have a good day


----------

